

WhiteHouse.gov petition to stop E-Parasite/SOPA - mey
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/stop-e-parasite-act/

======
redthrowaway
Have we all not yet come to the conclusion that the white house petition board
is a rarely-checked suggestion box with the minute chance an intern might post
a formulaic and meaningless response?

~~~
sage_joch
It has more value than that. It gives visibility to important issues, and to
the fact that they're being ignored. And that results in news stories that
increase that visibility even more. I plan to continue signing these
petitions.

------
stuartjmoore
[https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/stop-e-
para...](https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/stop-e-parasite-
act/SWBYXX55)

Working link (for me at least).

------
lurchpop
from a redditor: "I heard that when a petition gets enough signatures the
president will personally print it out and wipe his ass with it."

------
gaelian
_"This Section of our site is currently undergoing maintenance We appreciate
your patience while we make some improvements Please check back shortly"_

Page under heavy load?

~~~
eogas
Whatever the cause, you've got to admit, that is an awesome "down for
maintenance" page.

------
zeratul
The URL link needs a token-hash at the end. I went through that when posting
the link on HN some time ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3206604>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3198244>

I didn't get much respond even though the patent issue seems as important as
SOPA. Wallawe said that this petition system is better than sending hundreds
of letters to congressmen:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3244559>

------
tikhonj
Heh, I got there, looked my password up in Gmail and was all ready to sign the
petition and then... turns out I signed it a while ago and forgot. I love it
when I act consistently without realizing it.

I also love seeing this on HN--improving awareness of this issue is of utmost
importance.

------
vectorpush
Sigh. I can't hide my disgust for internet petitions, their efficacy is
demonstrably absent, you might as well be praying for change.

------
kermitthehermit
It's down.

Let everyone know about this.

------
grandalf
nice stunt. maybe a statement against this a month ago would have been
appropriate, but waiting till after its dead?

~~~
mtigas
It's not dead yet: While introduced last month, Wednesday was just the first
hearing regarding HR3261. The House Judiciary Committee will reconvene on it
in a few weeks. (<http://staff.tumblr.com/post/12930076128/a-historic-thing>)
It's more widely known thanks to yesterday's mass movement, but the bill is
still far from what anyone could call "dead."

------
ImprovedSilence
It's down...

~~~
PthorStorm
Try this: [https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/stop-e-
para...](https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/stop-e-parasite-
act/SWBYXX55)

------
dbbo
A nice thought, but I honestly don't think it's worth the 30 seconds it would
take me to follow the link and sign it.

